
Testing Microservices: An Overview of 12 Useful Techniques - wojciech_bulaty
https://www.infoq.com/articles/twelve-testing-techniques-microservices-intro/
======
wojciech_bulaty
Would be great to hear peoples thoughts.

Are there any techniques missing in the article?

